# 2004 Outback 28bhs



## kjo (Jan 18, 2006)

hello, i am a first time trailer purchaser and was hoping i may be able to receive some assistance to a few questions i have. i have researched at length on the net and am undecided between the 04 outback 28bhs and the 04 rockwood 8298ss. i must drive 5 hours to either dealer for service issues. both units are comparable in price and specs. i am leaning a little towards the ouback after reading this forum which i found not only informative but also very interesting. would anyone out there have the time to possibly advise me what i should be looking for when i arrive at the dealer? is there any issues with the 04 outback i should be aware of? is there a checklist i should go through? any feedback positive or negative would be greatly appreciated. i would be using a 03 dodge 2500 diesel as tow vehicle. thank you for your anticipated response. kjo


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You are looking at a great trailer, first off.

Your Tow vehicle is more than adequate for it.

Do a search on here for a PDI checklist...I remember one, just can't find it.

Basically, you want to make sure everything works, as far as appliances. Check the tires and wear on them. Have the dealer run the heat and the air.

The lists goes into way more if you can find it.

Good luck!! We love our 28BHS...

Steve

PS- Get a good weight distribution setup and sway control also.....you will wish you did if you don't get it.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com kjo,

I think the 28BHS is a great model. I don't think you will go wrong with the Outback. All TT are going to have some kind of small issues, but I think the Outback is build with more quality than all the other models. And if you should have any small issue with the Outback this site is all you need to find a fix.

The PDI check list can be found at this link: PDI Check List

Good luck on your purchase and hope you decide on the Outback.

Leon


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck with your purchase.

I would check and make sure everything works, A/C, Heat, Mircowave, Oven, Stove, Hot water (on both gas and electric),& Refrigerator (again on both gas and electric). Have them hook water to the camper and make sure that the lines don't leak, and run water in both tanks to make sure there is no cracks in the tanks.

Again welcome and good luck.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> would anyone out there have the time to possibly advise me what i should be looking for when i arrive at the dealer?


Look for a good time when you pull out in your "new" Outback.









Seriously, though, download the PDI checklist and take it with you. Check out everything, to include the radio, the heater, the A/C, water pump, water heater, doors, dump valves. And on and on and on. Don't leave until you're satisfied with it. Then go, go, go camping.

Have a great day with your first Outback!

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

kjo,

The only things that I found on my 2004 28BHS were;

-Loose electrical neutral wire inside the main electrical circuit breaker box, simple check to make sure all of the screws are tight.

-One or two loose water fittings under sink, again simple fix, just tighten them.

-I replaced the wood board under the bed because it is very thin and broke, again simple fix, replaced with 3/4" pine boards and hinged it.

As far as structural or other major items including appliances, no problems at all, everything has surpassed our expectations.

Things I would check:
-tires
-slide-out seals, are they torn
-water system, was it properly winterized and cared for
-look down into black tank with flashlight, does it look fairly clean
-check roof caulking if you can
-awning, roll it out

Realisticaly it will weigh-in about 6200-6500lbs ready to camp. Tongue weight is 600-700lbs also.

Also---I have never been back to a dealer for any service, and that is about 2.5 hours away....

Good luck

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, kjo!* action 
Glad you found us!









As far as picking up your new Outback (or whatever), plan on doing a very thorough PDI. You want to touch, turn, push EVERYTHING. Make sure the dealer has power and water to the unit for testing purposes. I would plan on spending a good four hours or more going over every square inch of the trailer, top to bottom.
If you have kids, make arrangements for them to be elsewhere, as you need to focus your full attention on the task at hand.

Make sure the dealer addresses any problems you find on the spot.

Then, and only then, sign the paperwork! Once your John Henry is on the paper, the dealers motivation to help you decreases dramatically.

Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kjo,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on leaning toward the Outback. sunny Not familiar with that model, but I don't think you will beat the Outback quality.







Post often and let us know what you decide on. Good Luck


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to th site.

We also looked at the 8298SS. Very nice, but love the 28BHS.

Seems to have more storage in the Kitchen.

We love the outside camp kitchen - and yes, we use it every time we camp. RVQ grill looks cool, but I'll take the camp kitchen any day.

Use the PDI check list.

We have only had 1 small problem. The Dinette pulled loose from the wall on our maiden voyage. Easy Fix. Wehave been very lucky, no trips back to the dealer for service.

You should have plenty of tow vehicle, but get at good hitch and brake controller.

On last comment.... Outbackers.com is a great recource.

Chris


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Looks like you have got all the advice you need so I'll only add that this particular model has been very functional for our family of 4. And after 2 years and about 60 nights living in it we're still completely satisfied and don't wish we had got something else. I have also never had a service issue since I bought it new. It just plain works, and is very dependable.

Good Luck


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Plus when travelling, this floorplan is 100% usable with the slide in. access to the bathroom is the same, all beds are usable etc. Which is a nice feature.

good luck

kevin


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Plus when travelling, this floorplan is 100% usable with the slide in. access to the bathroom is the same, all beds are usable etc. Which is a nice feature.
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...


That's the best part of the 28BHS. I love mine and have very few problems, all of which were minor. Check her good though. You never know on a used unit.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll add one thing...

If you are not used to the equipment in the TT, take a camcorder along when you go through the PDI. That way, if you forget something, you have it on tape and can review. My dealer said they get people doing it all the time and the techs are used to it.

P.S. Bring an extra battery and make sure it is charged. I ran out of juice before we covered everything and had to made sure I took really good notes for the parts missed.

Good luck with whatever you choose, and WELCOME!!!

Paul


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

On my 04 28RSS (not the same unit, but likely close build dates):

- Both faucets (kitcken and bath) leaked and needed to be replaced
- The drawer under the dinette seat didn't open easily and needed adjusting (open all drawers & cabinets and make sure they aren't loose)
- I remember some people reporting visible cracking in the tubs a while back (mine is OK and I don't remember the specific year of the problem)
- Try to get on the roof and check the rubber sealant for cracking
- If it's a new unit, check the rear bumper for excessive rusting... Mine was excessively rusted inside for a new unit.

Hmmm.. nothing serious really. My serious problem was the moron who backed into the trailer before I picked it up (which after much complaining, the dealer is supposed to be fixing this winter).

Enjoy your new Outback! I just know you'll pick it... Besides, I don't see a www.Rockwooders.com website?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just my .02 cents worth...
I haven't seen a Rockwood in a few years, looked at buying a Roo when we were Hybrid shopping. At the time we crossed the Rockwood off the list, very poor quality and it showed. My wife took one look and walked out. Thinking about the comparison of that and the Outback we had I would say the Outback would win hands down. That said I'm comparing apples and oranges since I haven't seen the unit you are talking about. The white cabinets of the Outback still would win me over.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

The Wife and I loved the 28 BHS but we traded it back in the summer. We of course stayed with an Outback. We wanted more room and traded for the 31RQS. The kids now have the bunk house to play in on those rainy days or at night they can go to bed and if we are staying up we don't have to worry about waking them. The 28BHS is a great model as well.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're all a bit crazy for our Outbacks, so we'll tend to steer you in that direction. Once you have yours, you'll have everyone on this board to offer help with ANY problem you might encounter.

While no trailer comes without problems (see the reversed Black/Grey tank handle thread







) but in the end the Outback is by far the best trailer I've come across.


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

kjo said:


> hello, i am a first time trailer purchaser and was hoping i may be able to receive some assistance to a few questions i have. i have researched at length on the net and am undecided between the 04 outback 28bhs and the 04 rockwood 8298ss. i must drive 5 hours to either dealer for service issues. both units are comparable in price and specs. i am leaning a little towards the ouback after reading this forum which i found not only informative but also very interesting. would anyone out there have the time to possibly advise me what i should be looking for when i arrive at the dealer? is there any issues with the 04 outback i should be aware of? is there a checklist i should go through? any feedback positive or negative would be greatly appreciated. i would be using a 03 dodge 2500 diesel as tow vehicle. thank you for your anticipated response. kjo
> [snapback]74008[/snapback]​


Congrats on your choice on the 28bhs. If I could add to the long list of advice. I stuck my head in all the cabinets to smell for mold.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> kjo said:
> 
> 
> > hello, i am a first time trailer purchaser and was hoping i may be able to receive some assistance to a few questions i have. i have researched at length on the net and am undecided between the 04 outback 28bhs and the 04 rockwood 8298ss. i must drive 5 hours to either dealer for service issues. both units are comparable in price and specs. i am leaning a little towards the ouback after reading this forum which i found not only informative but also very interesting. would anyone out there have the time to possibly advise me what i should be looking for when i arrive at the dealer? is there any issues with the 04 outback i should be aware of? is there a checklistÂ i should go through? any feedback positive or negative would be greatly appreciated. i would be using a 03 dodge 2500 diesel as tow vehicle. thank you for your anticipated response.Â Â kjo
> ...


Great idea. Show up without calling ahead and see how she smells after being closed up. That'll tell you a lot. The only leak I've ever had was the front doors for the pass through storage. Just had to silicone around the trim and not a drop since. The gas tank cover is a piece of crap though. Still waiting for my replacement. It's only been 6 months.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> I stuck my head in all the cabinets to smell for mold.
> 
> Strikey Mikey
> [snapback]74216[/snapback]​


Hey Strikey, have you been in our refrigerator and checking out DW's meal preperations and left overs?









Just kidding. On a used unit, check everything. Don't be afraid to push hard on any exposed wood to check for rot (or even possibly exposed - it doesn't have to be direct exposure. It could be just from condensation). Learned that one when selling my last popup. I was getting it ready for sale when I put my finger through the wood at the corner of the roof where the cable lift and support was attached. The roof still raised and you wouldn't see it unless you looked for it specifically. Not yanking my chain, but I repaired it before I sold it. I've seen and known a lot of people who would have just covered it up and sold it to the unsuspecting.

As I've had some sort of towable camper for the past 19 years (and a used boat with an undetected rotted transom at the time of purchase - it was an easy rebuild for me so not a big deal), friends frequently ask me for advice on purchasing used popups or TTs. I always tell them to check for rot and it's startling how much we (or they, on their own) find. Any rot? - DON'T BUY IT! Water travels and if there is exposed rot you can see, you can bet there's some where you can't see it.

My 2 cents.

All the best with your decision. If it's in good condition and meets the criteria as stated by others in this thread, you won't go wrong with the Outback.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome kjo to the group
That's a nice choice in TT
Can't say much more than what was already said
But just take your time ask plenty of questions and have a video recorder record everything
It will make a good reference point down the road and if you do find something
get it on video and the dealers response to it.
Remember pictures are worth a thousand words
Good luck and let us know how you make out.

Don action


----------

